# More knives



## kweinert (Dec 8, 2017)

OK, so I picked up 3 of these as gifts for other guys in the family.







They're from Woodcraft (https://www.woodcraft.com/products/spear-point-knife-kit) and my newbie question of the day is where would you end the scales on a knife like this?

Do you leave the hole at the end exposed or cover it, having the hole go through the scale and the tang (it is called the tang, correct?)?

It seems to me like the front would end on an arc between the top of the blade where it joins the handle and center of the lowest part of the handle.

I have a really nice piece of FBE for one of them but there's not a lot of room left over (it's almost exactly the right length, depending on what you folks tell me), a nice piece of black-line spalted maple, and a piece of something else that's brown and dense with a tight grain pattern. No idea what that one is.



 


As always, your thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 10, 2017)

Ken - On the lanyard hole - you can leave it exposed or extend the tang over it and line it with a tube. Another option would be to just cover it with the scales and not have a lanyard hole at all. For that size knife I would probably not have one at all. 

You are correct on the front curve of the scales. 

If you are going to stabilize the blanks any will be fine. If you are not go with the hardest wood. I have a weakness for the spalted maple so that would be my choice. The bottom piece looks pretty nice too,

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

